# استخدام الأسيد فى البطاريات الحمضية



## seef33 (15 مارس 2009)

ما هو التركيز المفضل للأسيد فى البطاريات الصناعية


----------



## hatemzah (2 سبتمبر 2011)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## hatemzah (2 سبتمبر 2011)

ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## kabsh_20 (29 فبراير 2012)

اريد اعرف ما هي مكونات مادة الاسيد واهميتها في الصناعات


----------



## kabsh_20 (29 فبراير 2012)

الاسيد مادة خطرة جدا وتستخدم في اشياء وتفاعلات خطرة جدا


----------



## farouq dabag (29 فبراير 2012)

تكون تركيز في بطاريات الذي يشحن اول مرة (1.3-1.25) تقاس بواسطة مكثاف (hydrometer) او بواسطة اي جهاز لقياس تركيز.
اما بالنسبة الى اسيد المستعمل فهي h2so4حامض كبريتيك.


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
تركيز حامض الكبريتيك يكون 30 % والباقي ماء مقطر


----------



## farouq dabag (5 مارس 2012)

سلام عليكم 
اخ نبيل تركيز 30% تكون قوية يسبب تأكل الخلايا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي فاروق تحياتي لك
التركيز المطلوب للوصول الى الكثافة التي ذكرتها انت هو( 30 % حجما) حامض كبريتيك وهذا هو المتبع ويمكنك التأكد من ذلك بفحص الكثافة ولا يسبب اي تآكل للخلايا فهي مقاومة اصلا للحامض


----------

